
Inform 7 - sanj
http://inform7.com/
======
sanj
I wrote a z-machine interpreter for the Newton a million years ago:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20030811081833/scrawlsoft.com/pro...](http://web.archive.org/web/20030811081833/scrawlsoft.com/products/yazi/info.html)

The single UI feature of which I am most proud was suggested by a user: tap on
a word and have it appear on the input line.

I've searched and searched for his name to give credit, but haven't had any
luck.

He also, I think, came up with the best name: TAP

Text Adventure Player

It is excellent to have users smarter that you are.

------
zandorg
I was an Inform hacker in 1998.

One thing I was proud of was having NPC's that took commands like the player.
All I did was change a 'open' action so that it took an NPC argument (or
whatever). The NPC really would move, and the door would really open.

Also, you could 'become' an NPC and play as that character.

It was a hack to the library so I never bothered submitting it to Graham
Nelson.

However, my friend pointed me to Inform 7 the other week, and I saw they've
put player-equivalent NPCs and actions into the code base! I'm glad about
that!

------
dflock
Inform is a really nice little rules based language to much about in. For
example, this exact text here, between the dashes:

\---------- "Biosciences" by "Duncan Lock"

Part 1 - The Undercroft

The Undercroft is a room. "The bustling undercroft is full of undergraduate
students, some milling around chatting and some going off to classes in other
parts of the building." In the undercroft is a man called Brian. In the
undercroft is a potted plant. \----------

gets you a working interactive fiction game consisting of one room, containing
Brian and a potted plant. You can then just click 'Go' and play with your
little game!

<http://inform7.com/learn/movies/>

